# PCI Karte für Joystick?



## server (8. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Mein bruder hat einen Joystick mit einem 15 poligen Anschluss. Leider hat sein PC keinen solchen Anschluss am Mainboard. Daher meine Frage, gibt es PCI Karten, die diesen Ausgang haben? Wenn ja, wie heissen solchen Karten? Oder gibt es nur die Lösung über den USB Anschluss zu gehen?

mfg
Server


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2005)

Diese Karten nennen sich Gamecard, aber es gibt auch eine Moeglichkeit den an den USB-Port anzuschliessen.
Bei meinem Wingman Attack war ein Adapter vom Joystick-Port auf USB dabei.

Frueher gab's den Port auch auf Soundkarten, aber wie's aussieht ist das heutzutage nicht mehr der Fall. Ich denk mal es gibt noch Ausnahmen, aber die muss man dann erstmal finden.  Besonders wo ja viele auch einfach "nur" Onboard-Sound haben.


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Februar 2005)

Solche Anschlüsse finden sich i.d.R. auf Soundkarten. 
Meine SB Live 5.1 z.B. hat so einen  Anschluss.


----------

